# nilfisk pressure washer videos..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right, as I keep banging on about the above make or pressure washer (not as much as someone else does about shampoo - Ross ) would any members looking to by a pressure washer like to see videos of one in action? more specifically my c120? (snow foaming, rinsing, and obviously to show how much noise it makes etc)..
videos wouldn't be pro quality as I've not got the software and know-how etc but they would give people some idea of what it can do. 

kev


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

go on then kev gives u a reason to get out there and gives me more reason to buy one :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes please mate.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

been thinking about getting one so would be nice to see it in action :thumb:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

only used my c120 twice before the cold weather came in and really impressed.infact my old man got one for his xmas from me due to him going on and on about how good it was after using mines:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

In another thread it seems you can get one of these exact PW's for £100 with a 7m hose attachment. Bargain!!

Your video will probably be what makes hit the "purhase" button, just want to make sure it can foam well :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it foams pretty well  and I use it with the extension hose now too and it's still just as powerful. I'll sort then videos out
at the weekend if we ge some decent weather (been raining all day so far)


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kev,

This damn weather! If it stays like this I'll cancel week off and get back in the office!

Looking forward to seeing a video of yours if you can find the right weather to use it!

Regards,
clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Clive, been horrible weather here today, bl00dy cold yesterday as well so I couldn't tidy up the old mans car. will get the videos done A.S.A.P :thumb: 

kev


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent Kev, waiting for mine to turn up (should be here tomorrow). Found this on youtube though:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Excellent Kev, waiting for mine to turn up (should be here tomorrow). Found this on youtube though:
> 
> YouTube- Test av Nilfisk ALTO C120.2


nice find, seen that before iirc :thumb:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

If you could include in the video the flexibility of the hose and the length of it compared to the car? And of the attachments maybe? I think its a very good idea


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bbarnes said:


> If you could include in the video the flexibility of the hose and the length of it compared to the car? And of the attachments maybe? I think its a very good idea


can do 
using it to clean our garden patio with the patio attachment is on my to do list as well


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Next stop..... head of advertising for Nilfisk pressure washers?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bbarnes said:


> Next stop..... head of advertising for Nilfisk pressure washers?


:lol: doubt it 
just thought I'd show what it can do as I keep banging on about it


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^Mr Kev Nilfisk Lewington MD


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> ^^^^Mr Kev Nilfisk Lewington MD


lol thanks Gordon :lol:


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sure he's on commision, lol. If and when I do decide to get one, I know what I'm going for..............a Karcher ......... only kidding, def a Nilfisk C120

Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JCW85 said:


> I'm sure he's on commision, lol. If and when I do decide to get one, I know what I'm going for..............a Karcher ......... only kidding, def a Nilfisk C120
> 
> Chris


:lol: cheers Chris


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Received my machine this morning. I haven't used it yet but first impressions are good, it seems well put together at the factory and requires minimal effort to secure the handle to the machine.

I'm personally used to buying bulkier machines, this machine is nice and compact and so I guess I need to get used to it. I wanted the patio cleaning attachment so I bought mine with it from amazon for £89.99.


































Kev any idea what this is and if you think its broken as its making a rattle because there's something loose inside...


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

flyfs6 said:


> Received my machine this morning. .....


Thanks, it looks a neat little machine. I'm going to go for the same package, only difference is I'm getting from the place Kev got his from as can also order the flexible hose extension from them......

I like fact machine isn't massive as well.

Kev, you should contact Nilfisk and tell them what a great job you are doing promoting their PW to the entire detailing world community! They might at least get you testing new products for them then!

If the place you'd got yours from had been open this week, I'm sure they would have said 'oh did Kev recommend it?' :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

flyfs6 said:


> Kev any idea what this is and if you think its broken as its making a rattle because there's something loose inside...


Its the dirt blaster attachment - whatever you do don't use it on your car as it is quite powerful!!! Keep it for doing your decking or path etc. It's supposed to rattle, there is metal part in it which oscillates around causing the higher output pressure.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cheers guys.

Might order the extension hose myself if I feel the need for it. Waiting for the light showers to stop so I can use this.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Clive, that's not a bad idea actually 

as said that's the dirt blaster attachment for patios and the like - might order myself another as I've misplaced mine...
if I can get these videos done at the weekend, I'll do one with the pati attachment on our garden patio as well (looks like the karcher t racer thing)


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I used my C120 with the patio cleaner today, its a bit like using a DA/rotary on the paint (slow overlapping patterns). The machine is a joy to use and made absolute mince meat of the dirty patio transforming it exactly to what it was like new with one pass. No wonder Kev likes it so much, cheers for your recommendation and I love mine too. Very easy to use, not noisy, sounds well built (in fact sounds cool) and everything stores nicely. 10/10 to the machine!

This machine is best bang for buck machine out there, I was very tempted to buy the more expensive and bigger machines because I'm into buying that sort of thing, but I'm glad I didn't because the gains would have been marginal.

Only thing I'd say is that if you thinking of ordering the longer hose with it, just get it at the same time as the machine because you're probably going to need it. In my case I'm not too bothered, got a 40m long garden hose to make up for it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good to hear :thumb:
the extension hose comes into its own when car cleaning imo


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Just out of interest guys, how much water is used when the deck scrubber attachment is used? Just that I want to clean some indoor victorian tiles in the living room. It`s a slow job down on yer knees with a scrubbing brush but it`s the only way, all the miracle cleaning stuff just fails to shift the 100 year old grime. Obviously I can`t just blast away with a lance without flooding the place. Best cleaner so far, Cillit bang grime and lime or Cillit bang dose the power. Worst, (and dearest) HG super remover.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zedzedeleven said:


> Just out of interest guys, how much water is used when the deck scrubber attachment is used? Just that I want to clean some indoor victorian tiles in the living room. It`s a slow job down on yer knees with a scrubbing brush but it`s the only way, all the miracle cleaning stuff just fails to shift the 100 year old grime. Obviously I can`t just blast away with a lance without flooding the place. Best cleaner so far, Cillit bang grime and lime or Cillit bang dose the power. Worst, (and dearest) HG super remover.


the patio attachment has a plastic bar underneath with two small holes for the water to come out, this bar spins round very fast to clean the surface. quote q bit of water is used so I wouldn't personally risk using it indoors..


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Aye, thanks Kev, I`ve just watched the promo vid, it would be way too messy. Pity. Ah well, back on me knees !


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

where is the cheapest place to buy the c120 at the moment ,anybody know?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

razzle said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy the c120 at the moment ,anybody know?


Razzle,

I just posted this in the wash section, so copying here (I've just ordered one):

"Get your order from World Of Power in quick - 10% off entire order if order before Monday.....

PW plus extension lead will take you to over £100 so free delivery.

Link to machine I've ordered: - http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Cleani...309/p9279.aspx

Or without patio cleaner etc thrown in: - http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/Cleani...1309/p193.aspx

Without the accessories it's £76.42 but if you add the extension hose (gives you a lot more flexibility to leave PW in one place and get all round the car you're washing), you'll take it over the £100 and qualify for free delivery (plus 10% off any order at the moment as well)...."

I think you could get it cheaper off amazon BUT without the hose extension (which I think will make it so much easier/pleasure ot use) which means by the time you buy that elsewhere and add postage it will be more expensive in total...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

razzle said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy the c120 at the moment ,anybody know?


as Clive posted razzle, world of power seems the cheapest place ATM. your welcome to pop round next time I'm using my c120 to have go with it - sort of a try before you buy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

won't be able to do the videos this weekend as we got snow on friday night which has now frozen


----------



## dewarcraig (Apr 20, 2006)

Kev- or anyone else...

Does the foam sprayer and bottle work just as a snow foam lance would?

Looking at buying this PW and just want to know if i should budget for a snow foam lance too.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dewarcraig said:


> Kev- or anyone else...
> 
> Does the foam sprayer and bottle work just as a snow foam lance would?
> 
> ...


welcome to DW Craig :wave:
tried the supplied bottle when i got mine and it just about made some soapy water. a foam lance is the way to go imo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right guys, profuse apologies for not getting these posted sooner, finally got them done earlier this evening with the iphone.
first one is rinsing my car after being foamed with AS actimousse:



second one is refoaming with AS actimousse before a hand wash:

(excuse the finger in the way at the start )


hope this helps anyone looking into a pressure washer, or specifically a nilfisk :thumb:

kev


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Good videos kev, the actmoose looks better than the espuma i tried last week ..

Just a quick tip, its better if you load the vids on youtube as they dont stop/start as much as they do on photobucket


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> Good videos kev, the actmoose looks better than the espuma i tried last week ..
> 
> Just a quick tip, its better if you load the vids on youtube as they dont stop/start as much as they do on photobucket


cheers kev :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the vids Kev. So is it best to foam the car dry, pw off refoam then handwash using 2bm while foam is still on the car?


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

nice one kev


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Thanks for the vids Kev. So is it best to foam the car dry, pw off refoam then handwash using 2bm while foam is still on the car?


Thats what I do:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Thanks for the vids Kev. So is it best to foam the car dry, pw off refoam then handwash using 2bm while foam is still on the car?


wouldn't say it's 'best' tbh matt - foaming the car whilst it's dry does help it to cling for longer though IMO. foaming again before washing with the TBM adds lubrication to reduce the risk of wash marring and possible swirls IMO


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so how does the actimouse break down kev as im getting 25ltr in couple of weeks.i want products what dont linger around ages like ssf


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> so how does the actimouse break down kev as im getting 25ltr in couple of weeks.i want products what dont linger around ages like ssf


around five minutes dwell time I'd say chris (depending on thickness really).
by the time I'd filled my wash/rinse buckets and tickled the griles, badges etc with a detail brush, it's more or less all run off


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

*cleaning victorian tiles thread jacking!!!*



zedzedeleven said:


> Aye, thanks Kev, I`ve just watched the promo vid, it would be way too messy. Pity. Ah well, back on me knees !


Would hiring/buying a steam cleaner be an option, ok there will be water but not on the same scale as pressure washing and might just do the trick.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> around five minutes dwell time I'd say chris (depending on thickness really).
> by the time I'd filled my wash/rinse buckets and tickled the griles, badges etc with a detail brush, it's more or less all run off


i mean on the floor kev still good to know it dwells well though:thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Heres a short clip of my Nilfisk P.150

Was only recorded for the beading on the car but it also shows the power of the P.150

It's a bit of a beast.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> i mean on the floor kev still good to know it dwells well though:thumb:


ah right, well it runs away pretty quickly tbh as our road slopes down hill slightly. I move the car and give the area a quick rinse down too once I've finished


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Razzle,
> 
> I just posted this in the wash section, so copying here (I've just ordered one):
> 
> ...


As the world of power offer has finished, next cheapest combo -

Machine from Amazon - £87

Plus

Hose extension from Machine Mart - £38
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/7-metre-extension-hose

Total - £125

My current Nilfisk machine is leaking water from the bottom (It's 2.5 years old).

Can this be fixed?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

good videos kev, i just need to invest in some kind of lance and foam now


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

vinesh said:


> As the world of power offer has finished, next cheapest combo -
> 
> Machine from Amazon - £87
> 
> ...


Hi Vinesh, if it's leaking water, I'd be tempted to get a new one - you could try chasing down the fault, but as it works under pressure I wonder if it's worth it, then you might end spending ten or twenty fixing it.....I'd put that towards a new one, especially as they are relatively inexpensive to buy (a relative statement in itself I know).....but that would be my likely cause of action....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Would i be able to foam the car twice if i fill the foam lance, or would i need to refill it?

Im sure the hose extension is cheaper elsewhere. Kev posted a link before but cant seem to find it


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Would i be able to foam the car twice if i fill the foam lance, or would i need to refill it?
> 
> Im sure the hose extension is cheaper elsewhere. Kev posted a link before but cant seem to find it


I'd say yes, even on the most concentrated setting you should be able to just squeeze foaming the car twice, assuming it's not a long wheel based limo you're on about! :tumbleweed:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol no, the biggest would be a BMW 3 series, although i have got a nice Jaguar MK1 to do later in the year 

I have ssf, what ratio would you reccomend? 1inch the rest warm water?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

depends how dirty the car is tbh matt. what I used yesterday was around 200ml of foam to about 800ml of water (cold as IMO using warm water is a bit pointless if your PW is running off the cold water supply). 
it's about trying a few different ratios to see what works best for you, and if you need to foam a car twice before washing to remove as much dirt as possible (had to do this myself a few times, foamed a car twice to remove the salt and other rubbish from winter, then foamed again to aid the hand wash) then do it


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> depends how dirty the car is tbh matt. what I used yesterday was around 200ml of foam to about 800ml of water (cold as IMO using warm water is a bit pointless if your PW is running off the cold water supply).
> it's about trying a few different ratios to see what works best for you, and if you need to foam a car twice before washing to remove as much dirt as possible (had to do this myself a few times, foamed a car twice to remove the salt and other rubbish from winter, then foamed again to aid the hand wash) then do it


what make foam did you use kev.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

warrenlord51 said:


> what make foam did you use kev.


autosmart actimousse this time. i also use espuma activo but the actimousse seems to have a bit more cleaning power for the winter/spring grime.


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys 

I have just ordered a c-120 from screwfix from £89.99 so hopefully it will be here before Wednesday so i can get the chance to use it on my day off. (weather permitting).

Dont know if i will need any extensions until after i use it the first time, looking forward to using it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

z1co80 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have just ordered a c-120 from screwfix from £89.99 so hopefully it will be here before Wednesday so i can get the chance to use it on my day off. (weather permitting).
> 
> Dont know if i will need any extensions until after i use it the first time, looking forward to using it.


nice one :thumb: its not a heavy 'tool' to pick up and move around the car, but the extension does make life a bit easier.


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> nice one :thumb: its not a heavy 'tool' to pick up and move around the car, but the extension does make life a bit easier.


Its only a 172 i have anyway so its not like its a big car i'll be moving it round. i bought a gilmour foam lance of my mate but it wasnt as good as i'd hoped so i made the decision to get the pressure washer and i'll order a snow lance when i get the money together.

Too much spent on getting my gear together this month, i am just starting to get into the detailing so i bought as much as i could.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

z1co80 said:


> Its only a 172 i have anyway so its not like its a big car i'll be moving it round. i bought a gilmour foam lance of my mate but it wasnt as good as i'd hoped so i made the decision to get the pressure washer and i'll order a snow lance when i get the money together.
> 
> Too much spent on getting my gear together this month, i am just starting to get into the detailing so i bought as much as i could.


my cars only a fiesta so quite small too, it does'nt make a world of difference on that, but on larger cars its handy. you'll notice the extra cleaning power a pressure washer gives you over a garden hose too


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> my cars only a fiesta so quite small too, it does'nt make a world of difference on that, but on larger cars its handy. you'll notice the extra cleaning power a pressure washer gives you over a garden hose too


I was disappointed in the gilmour with the hose, that's what made my mind up. Knowing my luck it will be raining wednesday and thursday when I am off.

Praying for good weather to give the c-120 a test run


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

z1co80 said:


> I was disappointed in the gilmour with the hose, that's what made my mind up. Knowing my luck it will be raining wednesday and thursday when I am off.
> 
> Praying for good weather to give the c-120 a test run


know what you mean about the weather - if its not been raining this easter weekend, its looked like its going to any minute. started raining about ten minutes after i cleaned my car and took those videos yesterday too :wall:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for that Kev :thumb: Wheres that link to the extension you posted up. Im sure it was cheaper on there :tumbleweed:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Thanks for that Kev :thumb: Wheres that link to the extension you posted up. Im sure it was cheaper on there :tumbleweed:


got it from world of power matt - its about £50 from there iirc...

edit: yep:

http://www.worldofpower.co.uk/brands/Nilfisk/Pressure-Washer-Accessories/b1707/sc1708/p8212.aspx


----------



## vinesh (May 20, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Hi Vinesh, if it's leaking water, I'd be tempted to get a new one - you could try chasing down the fault, but as it works under pressure I wonder if it's worth it, then you might end spending ten or twenty fixing it.....I'd put that towards a new one, especially as they are relatively inexpensive to buy (a relative statement in itself I know).....but that would be my likely cause of action....
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Cheers Clive.

You are right, it's not worth fixing as the replacement part might cost £20-£30.

Will put it towards a new C120.


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> know what you mean about the weather - if its not been raining this easter weekend, its looked like its going to any minute. started raining about ten minutes after i cleaned my car and took those videos yesterday too :wall:


Received the c-120 today, next day delivery is the business.

Not sure if i will get to use it tomorrow though, unfortunately have to take the dog to the vets after she had a bad accident today.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

z1co80 said:


> Received the c-120 today, next day delivery is the business.
> 
> Not sure if i will get to use it tomorrow though, unfortunately have to take the dog to the vets after she had a bad accident today.


sorry to hear that.
let us know what you think of the c120 when you get the chance to try it


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks to this i will be ordering a nilfisk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Barnz said:


> thanks to this i will be ordering a nilfisk


happy to help :thumb:


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> sorry to hear that.
> let us know what you think of the c120 when you get the chance to try it


will do mate.

Hopefully i'll post tomorrow


----------



## z1co80 (Mar 7, 2010)

Well got the chance to use the c-120 for the first time yesterday and so glad i got it, beats using the hose anyday. Plenty of power and for all i'll be using it for (car, slabs, windows) it is perfect.

Cant fault it at £90.

Just have to get myself the foam lance attachment now which is on order and i'll be going crazy with the snow foam.


----------

